# Bacon time!



## jmusser (Feb 27, 2021)

Loaded up 20# bacon using just a simple pink salt, kosher, brown sugar and pepper recipe. In the cure for 21 days. Smoked 16 hours over some apple wood. Rested about 4 days in fridge. Usually hot smoke but wanted to try a cold. Definitely different for slicing. Didn't freeze as long as usual. Had a piece stick to blade and fly across the kitchen. Labradoodle took care of that quickly! LOL Good eats! Dang it was cold as all get out and snowing so I had to give the Bradley a little blankie. Ran out of course ground black pepper so I had to go fine. Dang you 2021. Sliced some thin for ABT's, fatties, etc, Some thick for eating and some super thick St-acon which is great grilled and such. Found out the slicer does double stacked with no problem which certainly sped up the process.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 27, 2021)

Great looking bacon.  Love the "Bradley blankie"  picture, it's priceless. LOL! It looks like me when the temp gets below 40 here in SC.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 27, 2021)

Man that looks great! Wanting to try doing my own bacon.
Jim


----------



## jmusser (Feb 27, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Man that looks great! Wanting to try doing my own bacon.
> Jim


Thanks! It is so easy a caveman can do it! Like me. Just don't be stupid like me and actually follow directions. U got this!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 27, 2021)

Looks like it turned out really well! Great job!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2021)

That is some fine looking bacon!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 27, 2021)

Might fine looking bacon Jarod


----------



## olaf (Feb 27, 2021)

If it's as good as it looks you'll go through that in a hurry 20 lbs 20 days. Get that next batch going this weekend.✌


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 27, 2021)

Nice looking bacon. Good color all around.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2021)

Looks Great Jarod!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------

